# Cameron Diaz: Ob Frau oder Mann - Hauptsache Sex!



## beachkini (6 Juli 2012)

​
*Cameron Diaz ist Frauen nicht abgeneigt - Sie hat schon Erfahrungen gemacht*

Wow, Cameron Diaz, 40, weiß, wie man auf sich aufmerksam macht. In einem Interview verrät die Schöne jetzt, dass sie auch auf Frauen stehe und schon Erfahrungen mit dem gleichen Geschlecht gemacht habe.

Pünktlich zu ihrem neuen Film "What To Expect When You're Expecting", lässt Cameron also etwas von sich verlauten, was freizügiger kaum sein könnte. Schließlich ist dieses Geheimnis nun keines mehr und ein tiefer Einblick in ihre Seele.

Cameron erzählte der Zeitschrift "Max", dass sie bereits Erfahrungen mit Frauen gemacht habe: "Ob mit Frau, Mann, oder mit mir selbst, ist egal. Hauptsache Sex. Frauen, die gab es...ich bin zwar nicht lesbisch, habe aber auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden."

Sex spielt für die süße Schauspielerin also eine echt wichtige Rolle. Cameron scheint alles andere, als prüde zu sein und macht das sensible Thema öffentlich.

"Sex ist gut für die Gesundheit und befreit den Geist. Wenn ich schlecht drauf bin, mach ich es mehrmals am Tag, das ist viel besser als Drogen oder Alkohol," gibt Cameron zu.

Sie verrät auch, dass sie Wunschpartnerinnen im Kopf habe, mit denen sie sich ein Techtelmechtel gut vorstellen könne. Dazu gehöre Supermodel Heidi Klum, 39, und Schauspielerin Katie Holmes, 33. Letztere hat zurzeit allerdings bestimmt ganz andere Dinge zu tun...


----------



## Punisher (5 Sep. 2012)

Egal ob meine Frau oder die Frau von nem anderen - Hauptsache Sex


----------

